# Licence to smoke' proposed



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

This is being talked about in England.
How long before it someone in the U.S. proposes this..??
How much would be too much for you. Would you pay $25.00 for a smoking licence.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/7247470.stm


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

It sucks that it might have to come to this... What happened to the idea that as human beings we have the right do do certain things as we please? I am totally disgusted that this might ever get proposed. 

By the Way, thanks again for the camera JaKaAch


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Great post Jeff.

Gets me riled though. 

Smoking is a choice, a decision, a selection and the government should in no way have any effect on that decision. Gets me jacked up


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd pay it. Be pretty nifty to have a smoking license. Though I'd expect to be able to smoke anywhere I damn please!


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

This is insane, I can't beleive someone had the balls to actually propose this. Why should I have to ask permission to smoke? :fu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Sadly, this is the direction the world is headed, and not just with smoking...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Would love to see them enforce this. The article says that you would only need the license to *buy* tobacco products, not smoke them. Do you think that guy running the cigar shop in Pennsylvania or Switzerland or Japan who is selling you cigars on line is going to ask you to see a copy of your smoking license? I don't see this one going to far.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

stig said:


> Would love to see them enforce this. The article says that you would only need the license to *buy* tobacco products, not smoke them. Do you think that guy running the cigar shop in Pennsylvania or Switzerland or Japan who is selling you cigars on line is going to ask you to see a copy of your smoking license? I don't see this one going to far.


Or 1 of your buddies gets the license and pass sticks out to all of his buddies.:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> Or 1 of your buddies gets the license and pass sticks out to all of his buddies.:tu


They can't keep cigarettes out of the hands of 15 year olds now because the stores don't card for tobacco products like they should. Do they really think they have a shot at this with adults who are old enough to smoke?

If tey spent as much time worrying about the falling economy, the homeless and keeping jobs in our own countries as they do with tobacco legislation then the world probably wouldn't be such a mess.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, that really stinks... and you are right, probably not long before it is proposed here. 

Well... if we do go to that... I call dibs on the number *007 - License to Kill Cigars*. :r


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Man, that really stinks... and you are right, probably not long before it is proposed here.
> 
> Well... if we do go to that... I call dibs on the number *007 - License to Kill Cigars*. :r


Good one Joe..*007 *:r
You are always thinking, you cigar Killer..


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Good one Joe..*007 *:r
> You are always thinking, you cigar Killer..


The name is Joe... SMOKEY Joe. :gn

:r


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

the day they start that crap is the day apart of America's culture and history dies. i dont want to get political but when you get these maternalistic liberals in power, this is what happens. they control you personally by what you eat, what you drive, what kind of ligh bulbs, and how you live your life. these laws will flood in and basically ban smoking altogether if we get national health care because then the goverment is incharge of your health not we the people.


----------



## TonySmith (Apr 25, 2007)

Just another way to make a criminal out of an otherwise law abiding person. :2


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

What's truly offensive here is the way the guy is going about proposing it. What a snake. He should just come out and say the National Health System needs money and we are going to target smokers specifically to get it. At least then he would be being honest.


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

CCCigar said:


> What's truly offensive here is the way the guy is going about proposing it. What a snake. He should just come out and say the National Health System needs money and we are going to target smokers specifically to get it. At least then he would be being honest.


they wont be. because when the mob thinks there getting somthing and you slap on a label or some horseshit like this then no one gives a danm besides the people it affects. they give them peanuts or they need somthing so they go after a farly big minority that they can do this to.


----------

